# Connecting XBox 360 to Eircom - Best Way To Do It?



## Locke (23 Jul 2010)

_MODS: Apologies if this is in the wrong forum, wasn't sure if here or Broadband would be the best place!_

If you can, for this post alone, imagine me as a complete idiot. I have a query.

I have an XBox 360 and Eircom Broadband. Want to set it up online but for the life of me don't have the confidence to go about it the right way.

So if someone has any knowledge on this I would greatly appreciate guidance.

Question 1) Would I get the quickest speeds by connecting the XBox to the Router through a network cable?

Question 2) Xbox is upstairs, Router downstairs. If I got the Wireless Connection would the Eircom Signal be good enough? 

Question 3) If no to Q2, would I be better off getting a different router and is it a case of just swapping them? Would it work with Eircom's Broadband?

Thanks in advance,
Locke


----------



## Latrade (23 Jul 2010)

With Eircom, I'd probably recommend connecting through the cable directly if possible. It's a while since I had Eircom, but the drop in BB from contention rates was annoying. In fairness you'd still get that with wifi and I never really had any signal drops (very occasional) with Eircom wifi routers.

However, there really is little difference with wireless and direct in terms of speed and connectivity. Depending on where the wireless router is you should get a good signal in the house (position of the box against solid walls can cause a few blackspots).

However, if I recall correctly, to connect wireless to the XBOX you need a separate adaptor, wifi isn't standard. Might be different now, but doubt it.

Set up is a doddle as long as you have the password for the wifi and would be done in minutes.


----------



## Locke (23 Jul 2010)

Thanks La Trade, was looking at getting the Wireless Adapter but might just stick with the cable.


----------



## gipimann (23 Jul 2010)

My brother has recently linked his Xbox to eircom broadband using one of those wireless adaptors, the connection was successful and he had no problems...with the adaptor, that is!

However, he found that he was being disconnected every 30 minutes, which made online game-playing awkward.

We found that if the eircom router is used in wireless mode, it has a default "re-authorisation of username and password" setting of 30 mins, which appeared to be the cause of the problem.  

We re-set the re-authorisation time by changing the router settings (log onto it using name and password which we found on the bottom of the router itself).


----------



## Locke (23 Jul 2010)

Thanks gipiman, good tip and duely noted.


----------



## Locke (30 Jul 2010)

Well, just to let ye know, got a 20 ft Ethernet cable on amazon for £1.57. Altogether worked out as €5 with postage. Got it and works perfect for xbox live.

Thanks for all the advice on it. Eircom settings changed, so thanks for that!


----------

